# UPS is here!!!!! picts



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I happened to catch the UPS routine yesterday-- we got our delivery from the "eggstore" here's what happened.

photo 1) "UPS is here! UPS is here!"
photo 2) " it's ok jassy-- it's ok..."
photo 3) "uh oh here he comes" 
Photo 4) "uuuuuurrrrufffff I don't trust him!! 
photo 5) "No you don't Jasper--don't go red zone on me"


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Missy, those have got to be the cutest pictures EVER!! You made my day and it's not even 8 AM in Calif. !!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

THose are great pictures (especially the last:biggrin1


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, those are FANTASTIC pictures! I love love love the first one, but actually I love all of them! You need to frame the first one though!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, what great pictures! I laughed so hard at the last one! I'm sure the UPS guy did too if he saw it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ Those are PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,

Makes my day!!! Puts a smile on my face.....I love your boys!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy,

These pictures are just too cute for words! I just love the one where Cash put his paw on Jassy's shoulder, just precious!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, those are adorable pictures! I love Cash's arm around Jasper's shoulder...that's just too cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Missy what a great illistration of Jassy's red zone and Cash's response.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those pictures are great! And hysterical! The last one says, "it was only the UPS guy, on to more important things." Hahaha. Loved it. You made my day too.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy.. lol.. thats some funny pictures..

So the UPS man makes Cash randy for Jas??? hahahahahaha

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

ound: GREAT photos, Missy !!! It's as if your black Hav is relating the plan to the other on how best to agitate the UPS man!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the photos, they are precious.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, those are some cute cute pictures! They look so adorable. Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino does the same thing! He goes into the red zone with my 12 yr. old bichon.....especially when people come to the door or come over! Those pix are priceless! Thanks for the chuckle!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like Cash is trying to help with the training too!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Fantastic pictures Missy, it sure tells a story. Love it!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am giggling like crazy! I can relate to the last picture.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks guys-- who else could appreciate this sequence of events but all of you. 

Yes Amanda, Cash does mount Jasper every time he goes crazy-- he does help with the training--- and then Jasper mounts Cash when Cash is vulnerable like right after I have brushed him... they are characters


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics Missy. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks fot the laugh! That last one is funny! The first shot is my favorite. The black and white together with that brotherly pat on the shoulder~beautiful!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy!

That is SOOOOO cute! OMgosh, you should get one of those frames w/ several places for pictures and frame the whole series!!! Bathroom art, indeed! lol  

Especially the LAST picture! heh.

Very cute. Gucci always barks at the UPS lady, but she's usually happy and thinks every package that comes in has something for HER in it..its quite funny. the other day, my new computer came and she actually seemed *upset* that it wasn't for her. I swear, she was sulking. lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, I love those first two pics. Definitely calendar material. That last one...ound: Looks like my house.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome photo essay, Missy! Especially that last one! Hee hee!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

The boys are so cute in those pictures! I love Cash's paw on Jasper's shoulder. Definitely frameable!


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

How adorable! Those pictures put a big smile on my face after a bad day, so thank you!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You made my day ..
Definetly it should go in next years calendar ..


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I just love the first one, it is so sweet. 

All of them are priceless though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> The boys are so cute in those pictures! I love Cash's paw on Jasper's shoulder. Definitely frameable!


That one is my favorite too!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!! How are they soooo cute??? LOL! Loved those photos!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Awwwwwww


----------

